# Eure Lieblings-Comedy??



## tailspin (3 Aug. 2006)

Hi!

Welche Comedy seht ihr am liebsten?

Stellt eure TOP 3 hier ein!!

Hier meine:

1 KING OF QUEENS!!
2. Alle lieben Raymond
3. Hör mal wer da hämmert


Bin auch eure Favoriten gespannt!


----------



## anskontakt (3 Aug. 2006)

king of queens!

danach noch ne ganze menge.. aber das ist mein fav grad


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2006)

1. Mash 4077

2. Becker „Dr. John Becker“

3. Immer wieder Jim


----------



## joho1234 (3 Aug. 2006)

eine schrecklich nette familie


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Aug. 2006)

Mash 4077, Dr.John D. Becker, Alle unter einem Dach, die Bundis, Frasier, Cheers , immer wenn er die Pille nahm, King of Queens, immer wieder Jim


----------



## derekinho (3 Aug. 2006)

King of queens ist auch mein Favorit. Gute humor aber nicht unter der gürtellinie


----------



## artur31 (3 Aug. 2006)

*King of Queens*

King of Queens ist zweifellos ungeschlagen


----------



## dauphin (3 Aug. 2006)

1 KING OF QUEENS!!

2. Hör mal wer da hämmert

3. verliebt in Berlin *ggg*


----------



## mcrene (3 Aug. 2006)

1.Stromberg
2.King of Queens
3.Alles mit Oliver Pocher


----------



## K-TEK (4 Aug. 2006)

gaaanz klar king of queens


----------



## Sleeper45 (4 Aug. 2006)

king of queens ist auch ganz klar mein favorit
ist aber dicht gefolgt von immer wieder jim
un hör mal wer da hämmert gehört auch noch dazu
wie man sieht schließ ich mich also der allgemeinheit an


----------



## Rufus (4 Aug. 2006)

eine schrecklich nette familie, zwar alt aber noch immer unerreicht


----------



## gigi1989 (4 Aug. 2006)

Stromberg ist ja wohl das geilste. der ist sooooo peinlich, dass das einfach nur witzig ist. Aber bei king of queens gibt es wenigstens ne geile ische zu begucken


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

stromberg is einfach nur hammergeil gemacht und super lustig! : )

koq is auch immer cool anzuschauen


----------



## basti (4 Aug. 2006)

Ganz klar King of Queens und Stromberg dicht gefolgt von Hausmeister Krause!!


----------



## Thaser (4 Aug. 2006)

1. King of Queens
.
.
.
(Dann kommt zwar erstmal nichts vergleichbares, aber..)
.
2. HMWDH
3. Golden Girls


----------



## Konsti (4 Aug. 2006)

Moinsen,

1.Immer wieder Jim
2.King of Queens


----------



## carmadamus (4 Aug. 2006)

Kalkofe
Family Guy
American Dad


----------



## Sinus (4 Aug. 2006)

1.Stromberg
2.Kinf of Queens


----------



## colossus73 (5 Aug. 2006)

Also meine Fav's sind:

- Two and a half men (Mein cooler Onkel Charlie)
Charlie Sheen und sein Neffe einfach genial!!!

- Hör mal wer da hämmert

- King of Queens (natürlich)


----------



## Super-iro (5 Aug. 2006)

Malcom mittendrin
danach southpark ( oder doch davor 8 einfach nur göttlich^^))
und dann das standart-zeug: KoQ, Married with children usw


----------



## Merten (5 Aug. 2006)

Stromberg ganz klar


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

1. Immer wieder Jim
2. Becker
3. Simpsons ... (kann ich leider mittlerweile alle auswendig ... )

King of Queens ist auch geil ... aber dann die alten Staffeln


----------



## moensch (6 Aug. 2006)

King Of Queens
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Stromberg


----------



## je m'aime (6 Aug. 2006)

Comedystreet...^^ ist das beste


----------



## dicker2000 (6 Aug. 2006)

eine schrecklich nette familie


----------



## Semjasa (6 Aug. 2006)

1.Stromberg (Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen !!!)
2. King of Queens
3. Hör mal wer da hämmert


----------



## giftbox (6 Aug. 2006)

klarer favorit
immer wider jim
american dad 
south park


----------



## Eskalation (6 Aug. 2006)

King of Queens ist auch bei mir Nr. 1...

Wo ich mich teilweise auch kranklache ist: immer wieder Jim, hör mal wer da hämmert und selbstverständlich Al Bundys schrecklich nette Familie

Simpsons sind natürlich auch absoluter Kult


----------



## anmalu (6 Aug. 2006)

Marcom mittendrin
Spingbob Schwammkopf (ganz ehrlich!!)
Southpark


----------



## sabaschaba (7 Aug. 2006)

King of Queens ist klasse


----------



## heinzruediger (7 Aug. 2006)

1. Caroline in the City
2. Mad about you
3. Alles Atze !


----------



## ridley (7 Aug. 2006)

king of Queens und charmed


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Aug. 2006)

1. Hinterm Mond gleich links
2. Hör mal wer da hämmert
3. Eine schrecklich nette Familie (Al Bundy & co)

Der High Commander und seine Leute sind das geilste überhaupt!


----------



## Rudi (7 Aug. 2006)

1. King of Queens
2. Alle liebe Jim
3. Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

naja bei mir sinds :
1. southpark
2. simpsons
3. king of queens

das wären die wichtigsten


----------



## halloween (10 Aug. 2006)

Scrubs

kann gar nicht warten bis die 6.Staffel endlich anläuft


----------



## Galla (10 Aug. 2006)

King of queens 
Southpark
Two and half men 
What's up dad
Immer wieder Jim 

:thumbup:


----------



## battman (29 Aug. 2006)

ich bin auch für king of queen..


----------



## ridley (2 Sep. 2006)

King of queen
drawn together
south park
alle unter einem dach
...
gibts noch viele andere


----------



## Antibus (3 Sep. 2006)

Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, KoQ,.....


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

1. ein Käfig voller Helden 
2. mash
3. King of queens


----------



## CRonaldo (29 Okt. 2006)

bei mir 1. King of Queens
2. Der Prinz of Bel Air


----------



## kijoto (29 Okt. 2006)

King of Queens ist riesengeil, aber auch Hör mal er da hämmert!^^


----------



## spoiler (29 Okt. 2006)

also ich muss sagen das ich selten dazu kommen Fernseh guck,aber King of Queens & Malcom Mittendrin find ich schoin echt Klasse


----------



## Sk8terBoy (29 Okt. 2006)

Also Bei Mir an erster Stelle:
1.Simpsons
2.Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie
3.King of Queens


----------



## simon27 (5 Nov. 2006)

Aktuell geht doch nichts über Scrubs. Wenn Pro7 da nur nicht die Ausstrahlung immer versauen würde


----------



## magess (1 Dez. 2006)

Meine Favoriten:
1) Mash 4077
2) Ein Kafig voller Helden
3) Frei Schnauze (wenn das zählt *G+)


----------



## mausmolch (4 Dez. 2006)

Die neue Nr.1 ist
"Immmer wieder Jim" s chlägt die anderen um Längen und "Dana" ist absolut sehenswert!


----------



## Messias (6 Dez. 2006)

1. Married with children
2. Step by Step
3. Still Standing

Allerdings würde ich, wenn sie noch laufen würde auf jeden Fall auf dem ersten Platz haben:

*What I like about you*

Nicht zu vergessen auch

Full house, That 70's show, Eight simple rules..., Reba und Friends


----------



## julchenlove (6 Dez. 2006)

1.- King of Queens
2.- Alle Lieben Raymond
3.- Coupling

Gruß Julchenlove


----------



## sidney vicious (2 Jan. 2007)

ein herz und eine seele


----------



## markforfun (8 Jan. 2007)

1. Schillerstraße (so das erste Jahr ungefähr ist unschlagbar, danach wurde es deutlich schlechter)
2. Simpsons
3. Spin City (weiß grad nicht mehr, wie die Serie in deutsch heißt, Michael J. Fox als stellvertretender Bürgermeister von New York)


----------



## freak123 (21 Jan. 2007)

die Simpsons
eine schrecklich nette familie
king of queens


----------



## rusty (21 Jan. 2007)

Ich finde die deutschen Sachen ganz gut, wie zum Beispiel
1. Hausmeister Krause
2. Alles Atze
3. Ladykracher
Die sind in den letzten Jahren ganz gut geworden denke ich.


----------



## forsakenidentity (28 Jan. 2007)

1. Ellen
2. Mein Leben & Ich
3. Susan


----------



## julian (29 Jan. 2007)

1.) King of Queens
2.) Dr. House (sofern als Comedy angesehen)
3.) Stromberg
4.) Alles Atze (weil das so schlecht ist, dass es schon wieder lustig)
5.)Simpsons


----------



## The-Undertaker (14 Feb. 2007)

bei auf alle fälle King of Queens ....


----------



## mark lutz (18 Feb. 2007)

ich finde axel klasse und mensch markus


----------



## diego86 (21 Feb. 2007)

1. friends
2. scrubs
3. king of queens/alle lieben raymond
4. eine schrecklich nette famillie


----------



## AHAB (24 Juni 2007)

1. Eine schrecklich nette Familie
2. Stromberg
3. Dr House ( naja Comedy)
4. A - Team oft gezielt doch nie getroffen


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

Puh meine lieblings comedy ist eigentlich ganz klar stromberg aber auch elton vs simon mein neuer freund und trigger happy tv gehören zu meinen favoriten


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

bei mir is et hausmeister krause...oder horst schlämmer wiesse bescheid ^^


----------



## zipfelklatscher (20 Juli 2007)

stromberg ist der beste
läääääääääuft  

außerdem find ich comedy-street verdamt lustig


----------



## Fr33chen (20 Juli 2007)

King of Queens ist Klasse.
Aber es gibt viele gute und viele schlechte...
ich würde sagen, alle haben lustiges, manches ist aber einfach doof


----------



## MasterT (22 Juli 2007)

1. King of Queens
2. King of Queens
3. Alle lieben Raymond
3. Hör mal wer da hämmert 

so das war es erstma aber immernoch king of queens :thumbup:


----------



## acedude (3 Aug. 2007)

1. scrups!
2. hör mal wer da hämmert
3. king of queens
wenn ncoh zeichentrickserien dazukommen dann auf jeden fall so:

1. simpsons
2. southpark
3. scrups
4. futurama
5. hör mal wer da hämmert


----------



## Rammsteinfan (3 Aug. 2007)

1. Simpsons
2. Alles Atze
3. King of Queens


----------



## Schlaiss (15 Aug. 2007)

1. Scrubs
2.King of Queens
3. Simpsons
4. eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## Geestyle (9 Dez. 2007)

1. Scrubs
2. Simpsons
3. Friends


----------



## Fuchs374 (11 Dez. 2007)

Also im moment:
1. Die wilden 70er
2. Simpsons
3. Family Guy

Ansonsten schaue ich übers Internet Saturday Night Life ganz gerne


----------



## nound (19 Dez. 2007)

Little Brittain
Mundstuhl
King Of Queens


----------



## maierchen (21 März 2008)

Mash4077
Hogens Heros
mfg


----------



## Bearstorm (11 Mai 2009)

1.King of Queens 
2.Rodney
3.Two and a half man


----------



## hansdampf01 (26 Mai 2009)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie

Al Bundy - das Vorbild meiner Generationsuper1


----------



## MaraFrier (28 Juni 2010)

Schillerstraße (aber nur die Folgen mit Annette,Ralf und Cordula)

Alles Atze.


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Juli 2010)

Simpsons (bin immer 1 Staffel weiter als hier)
Scrubs
Stand up von Serdar Somuncu und Dieter Nuhr


----------



## Tyrserbe (1 Juli 2010)

1.Two and a half Men,
2. Becker
3. My Name is Earl


----------



## -LuckyStrike- (1 Juli 2010)

1. King of Queens 
2. Dr. House
3. Simpsons
Und viele mehr....


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

hausmeister krause


----------



## Flaming Sword (19 Feb. 2013)

*Cheers*

*Frasier*

*Coupling*

*Becker*


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

Simpsons
king of Queens


----------



## sbh (18 Mai 2013)

The Bing Bang Therory
The Roast of...
Community


----------



## Tigy (18 Mai 2013)

Kripo live im mdr.


----------



## Ch0C0 (19 Mai 2013)

Two an a half men


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

King of queens


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

The Big Bang Theory
Simpsons
Two and a half men


----------



## Charme (16 Feb. 2014)

:WOW:2 Broke Girls:WOW:


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Married With Children, Scrubs, My Name Is Earl, Big Bang Theory,


----------



## kamel99 (8 Sep. 2014)

Florida Rolf schrieb:


> Married With Children, Scrubs, My Name Is Earl, Big Bang Theory,



My Name is Earl kenne ich zwar nicht beim Rest kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

1. Eine schrecklich nette Familie
2. Anger Management
3. SIMPSONS


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Also ich find "Pastewka" von Bastian Pastewka überragend! Auch in der 7, Staffel hat die Serie nicht an Witz verloren  und ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von deutschen Produktionen....aber die ist echt top!


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

The Big Bang Theory
Simpsons

Homer und Bart finde ich nur zum Brüllen, vor allem wenn Homer Bart wegen 
Nebensächligkeiten würgt


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

1 Scrubs
2 Californication
3 Shameless


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

The Big Bang Theory und Scrubs


----------



## SintoX (30 Nov. 2014)

Ich muss ya sagen das ich die Serie "New Girl" verdammt lustig finde


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2014)

F.r.i.e.n.d.s.


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Nov. 2014)

Die Simpsons


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Scrubs* - Einfach eine der besten Serien

*Big bang theory* - Die Nerds und Penny sind einfach geil

*TAAHM* - Trotz Ashton immer noch lustig


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

American Dad, Family Guy, Simpsons


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Duck Soup. Marx Bros Rock!


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

big bang theory it is very enjoyable


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

King of queens


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

BASEketball


----------



## Angus MacGyver (4 Sep. 2015)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## paule25 (20 Sep. 2015)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## RoadDog (20 Sep. 2015)

*2 Broke Girls*

schon viele male angeschaut und kann immer noch darüber lachen


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Two and a half men
King of queens
Family Guy


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

King of Queens


----------



## Ordell Robbie (29 Dez. 2016)

best comedy = RTL2 News


----------



## happyfeet (20 Feb. 2017)

ist nicht so einfach aber King of Queens ist schon toll


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

King of Queens, Scrubs


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Adam sandler jeder film


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Simpsons. Seinfeld. It's Always Sunny. Rick & Morty


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2019)

Manche Folgen von "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" hab ich vier-, fünfmal gesehen.


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2019)

Die Simpsons
Big Bang Theory (auch wenn es zum Ende hin schwächer wurde)
How I met your mother
Friends
King of Queens
Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Family Guy
South Park
Rick & Morty


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Brooklyn 99
Two and a half men
Nathan for you


----------



## jbon (16 Juni 2022)

Top Gear, Monty Python


----------



## congo64 (16 Juni 2022)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juni 2022)

Natürlich der Schuhverkäufer.
Harald Schmidt und Manuel Andrack.
RTL Samstag Nacht.
Die Ausschnitte bei tvtotal, besonders "Superbrain" u.ä.


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Juni 2022)

Comedy? Also diese unlustigen Serien, bei denen immer Lacher eingespielt werden, damit man weiß, was lustig sein sollte? Danke, nix für mich.


----------



## buck danny (4 Juli 2022)

Al Bundy
Big Bang Theory
Jerks


----------



## hugolf (12 Juli 2022)

Meine Lieblingsserien aus dem Bereich:
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Loriot
Blackadder
Mr. Bean
Little Britain (leider der Cancel "Culture" zum Opfer gefallen)
The Sarah Silverman Program.
Pastewka
Jerks


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:34)

Hör mal wer da hämmert


----------

